# Dudes



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm back poking around at Dims after something like 6 mos. gone (and shouldn't be; full disclosure--I have a major project due and am procrastinating; please tell me to stop posting) and I see a lot of dudes posting on the BBW board.

The few times I've posted on the FA/FFA board (even though I have some tendencies), it hasn't usually gone too well. Fair enough, I'm not dyed-in-the-wool, and certainly everyone has a right to a protected space to post his/her stuff. I get it.

But then I'm reading threads here, started by women looking for advice from other women, and it's a mini sausage party. hahaha. I don't mean mini sausage, but mini party. I'm guessing that if the average woman wanted advice from all sexes (see how I didn't type 'both' there, Dims?) she'd just post on the Main board. Maybe I'm wrong about this.

So have the rules changed? Relaxed? Am I, indeed, wrong about this? What's the state of the debate?

I'd like to hear your feedback. If you have a clam, that is.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, it's been bothering me as well. I haven't said anything because I figured it wouldn't do much good, I mean it's not like a mod hasn't seen it, and nothings been removed or been said so i figured someone relaxed the rules.


----------



## seavixen (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm confused about this, as well. I only ventured into the FA/FFA board once, and ended up with my post deleted without explanation, even though I was discussing the topic, said nothing offensive, et cetera. (Which is amusing, given my romantic history and beauty ideals. Whatever.) "BBW Forum" seems way more specific, and yet the rules appear to be far more lax.

Honestly, this kind of thing is just another reason I rarely post anymore.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

For example, this BBW Board thread:

Meeting a guy from an online...

One of the first few responders is a dude. Then another. Then another. The one who tells the woman 'you're beautiful!' isn't sharing his experience as a fat woman who is trying to meet a man. The one who says he'd crack someone in the head (I'm paraphrasing, my apologies) isn't offering advice any woman could (or should!) use. How about the one who has the word 'feed' in his username and admits to being a closet fa admirer right there in his profile page? Are these responses constructive?

Are these the new board rules? Is the board perused by a Mod generally? Are posts only removed when reported? 

Fill me in!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> I'm back poking around at Dims after something like 6 mos. gone (and shouldn't be; full disclosure--I have a major project due and am procrastinating; please tell me to stop posting) and I see a lot of dudes posting on the BBW board.
> 
> The few times I've posted on the FA/FFA board (even though I have some tendencies), it hasn't usually gone too well. Fair enough, I'm not dyed-in-the-wool, and certainly everyone has a right to a protected space to post his/her stuff. I get it.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to dims, enjoy your stay.

Oh wait. Now, if someone were to ask about the stealthy SSBBW board a flock of people would come to the rescue. It's kind of mind-boggling what's important here and what's not. I can't make heads or tails of it anymore.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> For example, this BBW Board thread:
> 
> Meeting a guy from an online...
> 
> ...



Check the tagline. Meeting a GUY from online, that gives men the right to chime in as the secondary opinion. The same as since "dudes" are the topic of this thread they have every right to defend themselves.

Now if someone were to mention something to do with women on the FA/FFA board then women have every right to chime in.

Also, to keep one board strictly to one group of people and exclude the rest isn't much of a community...is it? Especially if the "intruders" so to speak aren't trolling but rather contributing in a thoughtful manner. Not saying all the guys are posting contributing factors (I'm with you on the guy with "feed" in his name being a closet dweller) but the whole "This is the bbw board, men should stay out" sounds a lot like 1950's citizens trying to keep the "colored" out of their quaint neighborhoods.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

so you're saying the rules have changed, then? B/c one of the rules is for dudes not to compliment women's looks and you'll see that one certainly did in the thread i referenced.

That's why I asked--just wanted to know if there'd been an official rule change from when the board started. It's always good to check in after an absence; one wouldn't want to offend.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> so you're saying the rules have changed, then? B/c one of the rules is for dudes not to compliment women's looks and you'll see that one certainly did in the thread i referenced.
> 
> That's why I asked--just wanted to know if there'd been an official rule change from when the board started. It's always good to check in after an absence; one wouldn't want to offend.



Depends on if the compliment was needed or not. If someone said "I feel very ugly today" then a "you're beautiful" doesn't sound like a bad response. Now if a woman says "I have an ovarian disorder and cannot have children" and a response was "you're beautiful" then I'd be in favor of throwing that guy out.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Depends on if the compliment was needed or not. If someone said "I feel very ugly today" then a "you're beautiful" doesn't sound like a bad response. Now if a woman says "I have an ovarian disorder and cannot have children" and a response was "you're beautiful" then I'd be in favor of throwing that guy out.



No need to go on--you've done a great job answering my question! A million thanks, Ken.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Now if someone were to mention something to do with women on the FA/FFA board then women have every right to chime in.



Aaaand case in point...

So not true -- not without being deleted or lectured about lecturing. And one board is protected, while another is not. Neither board is what I originally thought it would be.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 21, 2012)

So far a lot of stuff on the FA/FFA board that women have commented on (even women who immediately say they're FFAs) have been deleted. I wish I could provide examples but THEY'VE BEEN DELETED.

Meanwhile, guys are posting on the BBW forum with the 'oops I'm a bad boy' preemptive knowing that they weren't asked and if they had any real respect, they'd delete their posts before saying 'I know I don't belong here BUT' because they're not fooling anyone.

Oh and Jes, AFAIK, rules haven't been changed but evidently interpretation of them has.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Check the tagline. Meeting a GUY from online, that gives men the right to chime in as the secondary opinion. The same as since "dudes" are the topic of this thread they have every right to defend themselves.
> 
> .



Ok, using that logic then it stands to reason that everytime some douchebag posts on the weight board that he fantasizes about feeding a woman to immobility, I have the right to chime in and give my opinion because I am a woman... Same goes for the piss ants that come on Dims and post about how shameful they feel for liking fat women, or OMG my girlfriend is losing weight and I'm worried I won't find her attractive anymore. I have the right to tell him to pull his head out of his ass and be a man right? I'm a woman, he's talking about a woman...


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2012)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Ok, using that logic then it stands to reason that everytime some douchebag posts on the weight board that he fantasizes about feeding a woman to immobility, I have the right to chime in and give my opinion because I am a woman... Same goes for the piss ants that come on Dims and post about how shameful they feel for liking fat women, or OMG my girlfriend is losing weight and I'm worried I won't find her attractive anymore. I have the right to tell him to pull his head out of his ass and be a man right? I'm a woman, he's talking about a woman...



How DARE you use logic!


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll admit I don't understand what "guys have a right to defend themselves" means. It's a thread about rule changes (or, as CP put it, interpretation changes), or POSSIBLE changes, since I've been out of the loop for 5 months. It's not an angry thread. 

If a woman wants the opinion of other women who've met guys after chatting online, why would a man need to post something and/or "defend" himself? 

This is a question for everyone, btw.


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't see why a man needs to chime in to defend himself on a thread about asking advice for meeting someone offline for the first time. There's nothing to defend.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> I'll admit I don't understand what "guys have a right to defend themselves" means. It's a thread about rule changes (or, as CP put it, interpretation changes), or POSSIBLE changes, since I've been out of the loop for 5 months. It's not an angry thread.
> 
> If a woman wants the opinion of other women who've met guys after chatting online, why would a man need to post something and/or "defend" himself?
> 
> This is a question for everyone, btw.


Because they are, have been, or could be, one of those men met online? 
And the thread's original post, despite being in the BBW Forum, did not specifically request only female responses -- and later posts by the OP did not raise the issue.

It would have been perfectly reasonable for her to have requested only responses from BBWs, and if that had been the case it should have been respected (and enforced by the mods, if needed). 

-Rusty


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Because they are, have been, or could be, one of those men met online?



But did that actually happen? Were names, or incriminating details, tossed about? Did it devolve into that type of thing? Or is your answer just a strawman? 

Since we've had a number of women posting that they don't care for the male presence here much of the time, so much so that at least 1 poster doesn't really want to post here anymore, does that give you gentleman pause? Do you think you would you be willing to sit down on the sidelines in order to make these women more comfortable?


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> But did that actually happen? Were names, or incriminating details, tossed about? Did it devolve into that type of thing? Or is your answer just a strawman?
> 
> Since we've had a number of women posting that they don't care for the male presence here much of the time, so much so that at least 1 poster doesn't really want to post here anymore, does that give you gentleman pause? Do you think you would you be willing to sit down on the sidelines in order to make these women more comfortable?


This was not a strawman argument. Some males, by being (or identifying with being) in those categories, may feel they have some insight into the situation. I was merely answering your question as to why these fellows might wish to participate -- apparently, I misunderstood that it was posed rhetorically. 

The board rules specifically state:


> *For Non-BBW posters*: This is a public but protected board much the way the Erotic Weight Gain and FA/FFA are protected. Non-bbw posters who venture here should take care to provide postive and non-disruptive posts.
> ...
> If a BBW starts a thread asking specifically for BBW input, DO NOT comment in the thread. Doing so will be considered disruptive, and will result in infractions and/or a possible loss of some or all posting privileges for BBW board.



So there is indeed provision for excluding non-BBW input, _upon request of a topic's original poster_. As noted above, this request was neither made in the original post nor in subsequent posts in the thread by the OP.

I will concede that I do not know whether she was aware that it is necessary to make such a request, or whether she would have if she had known.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

And, further, I have no problem with changing the default here to be that only BBWs are to reply to a post unless a topic's poster specifically opens the topic to wider comment. 
That's not a call I'm in a position to make, though -- it's up to site management and the moderation team. 

-Rusty


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> I will concede that I do not know whether she was aware that it is necessary to make such a request, or whether she would have if she had known.
> 
> -Rusty



Right. And I don't know, either, of course. Though I do think, personally, that posts here are geared toward women. If male opinions were just as useful, I would think people would use the main board (and if male opinions were preferred, people might well use the FA part of the FA/FFA board).

All I know is that I see more and more male presence when I read through threads and I think it's fair to ask what that's about, since I don't recall it being that way when the board was created. When I've posted things here, I've posted to women and for women and tend to be annoyed by male voices.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> That's not a call I'm in a position to make, though -- it's up to site management and the moderation team.
> 
> -Rusty



Yes and no. You're certainly in a position to just sit on your hands, right? If you think it's a good, constructive, sensitive idea to hold off, then I don't think you need a Mod to tell you to do so.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> Yes and no. You're certainly in a position to just sit on your hands, right? If you think it's a good, constructive, sensitive idea to hold off, then I don't think you need a Mod to tell you to do so.


No. I am not in a position to decide whether the default rule on this forum is "Only BBWs Reply" or "Anybody can reply," which is what I was specifically referring to. 

If you're making a blanket statement, that is, referring to male posters in general posting on this forum, you have a point -- but with the rules as they currently exist, there is no formal obligation besides being on-topic and positive. 

If you're referring to a post I, personally, made on a different topic than the one you were primarily discussing (and if so, I'm almost certain I know which one you mean), I was attempting -- and, I concede, failed -- to bring a little humor to the situation. I posted because I hoped it was funny enough to be worth adding to the thread, but added the disclaimer because I wasn't sure.

-Rusty


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> This was not a strawman argument. Some males, by being (or identifying with being) in those categories, may feel they have some insight into the situation. I was merely answering your question as to why these fellows might wish to participate -- apparently, I misunderstood that it was posed rhetorically.
> 
> The board rules specifically state:
> 
> ...



I appreciate that, CB, and the fact that you would be okay with a re-visitation of the rules, but I wonder why you posted in this thread, where the OP clearly asked for input from BBWs, if you have such close familiarity with the rules. Did you not know the rules at the time, and post in ignorance? Or did you willfully disregard them? You certainly weren't the only man with a Y chromosome to post in that thread, but you're the only one posting in *this* thread. 

I was just wondering what you thought about that.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

But it would be worth having someone follow topics that fit your concerns, and remind the poster that they do have the option to limit responses. 

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> I appreciate that, CB, and the fact that you would be okay with a re-visitation of the rules, but I wonder why you posted in this thread, where the OP clearly asked for input from BBWs, if you have such close familiarity with the rules. Did you not know the rules at the time, and post in ignorance? Or did you willfully disregard them? You certainly weren't the only man with a Y chromosome to post in that thread, but you're the only one posting in *this* thread.
> 
> I was just wondering what you thought about that.


My reply crossed with yours, but I answered your question (in post #22). 
I thought my post was funny enough to merit inclusion, but was wrong about it. 

I also usually link to the site through the "new posts" link, and didn't catch which board the post was on. I apologize for that, and for any disruption I may have caused. 

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

And as for why I'm posting in this thread? 
Barracks-lawyer tendencies, I guess.

-Rusty

(note: continuation of post on previous page to Miss Vickie)


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> If you're referring to a post I, personally, made on a different topic than the one you were primarily discussing -Rusty



I'm not. I have no idea what post you're talking about and, in fact, don't need to know what it is in order to make the point I'd like to make.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't been able to find anything, and I'm willing to concede if I'm wrong but has the FA/FFA boards similarly posted rules that request that if an FA/FFA requests that ONLY MEN (which would exclude FFAs by definition) respond, any posts from women would be considered disruptive (etc., etc.) so women would at least have a head's up that they're not welcome (even the FFAs) and the guys need their alone time in their caves rather than mods arbitrarily deleting posts made by women because they're women? And why if there isn't a rule like that, are so many women's posts summarily dismissed?

All things being equal, why should women have posts deleted after saying they're FFAs on the FA/FFA forums, but men NOT have posts deleted for saying, 'Awwwww honeybunch, don't worry about that guy--you're GORGEOUS, when she's talking about feeling insecure TO OTHER BBWs, rather than asking for compliments? Why can men argue that it's not the same thing or 'that's not what I meant', while at the same time, women's posts are deleted either without a word or told 'if you see your post missing it's because it's the FA forums' without the same allowances made for men in the BBW forums?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been able to find anything, and I'm willing to concede if I'm wrong but has the FA/FFA boards similarly posted rules that request that if an FA/FFA requests that ONLY MEN (which would exclude FFAs by definition) respond, any posts from women would be considered disruptive (etc., etc.) so women would at least have a head's up that they're not welcome (even the FFAs) and the guys need their alone time in their caves rather than mods arbitrarily deleting posts made by women because they're women? And why if there isn't a rule like that, are so many women's posts summarily dismissed?
> 
> All things being equal, why should women have posts deleted after saying they're FFAs on the FA/FFA forums, but men NOT have posts deleted for saying, 'Awwwww honeybunch, don't worry about that guy--you're GORGEOUS, when she's talking about feeling insecure TO OTHER BBWs, rather than asking for compliments? Why can men argue that it's not the same thing or 'that's not what I meant', while at the same time, women's posts are deleted either without a word or told 'if you see your post missing it's because it's the FA forums' without the same allowances made for men in the BBW forums?



Cause women have to be patted on the head by the menfolk so they can let us know we are ok.:huh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> I'm not. I have no idea what post you're talking about and, in fact, don't need to know what it is in order to make the point I'd like to make.


Miss Vickie (in her post) does, and linked to the thread. 

I screwed up, there, and I again apologize. 

So your point is that I, and generically all male posters, should go well above and beyond the intent of the posted rules. I concur in the sense of a cautionary, "think before you post -- is this REALLY helpful to the original or subsequent posters?" but expecting compliance with unwritten rules is problematic. Yes, I should know better (and _almost_ always act like it), but J. Random Forumposter won't unless someone points him at the post with the rules. 

-Rusty


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2012)

BBW Forum Rules and Guidelines 


BBW: Stands for Big Beautiful Woman, a magazine and acronym owned by our Webmaster, Conrad. We operate from the literal meaning of the acronym, that big truly is beautiful.

Purpose of this forum: This forum is for discussion of BBW-only issues, by BBW about living as a BBW. We welcome on-topic commentary from SSBBW, non-BBW and all others. There are many other forums for discussion of other subjects, but this is the go-to place for on-topic sharing of our experiences living as big, beautiful women in a society not geared towards recognizing the acronym as a truism. Like the rest of Dimensions, this board is fat-positive.

The rules are simple: the Golden Rule rules here. Please treat others the way you would like to be treated yourself.

This board was created to foster solidarity, sharing and learning from each other. An important requirement is the desire to build community and help one another, not tear each other down; therefore, nastiness and flaming will not be tolerated at all. The dream is that this will be such a positive board that actually having to wander over to the un-fun aspects of moderating rarely happens.

It is also important to stay on-topic so that a valuable discussion will not be sidetracked and diverted to some other issue not having to do with the subject at hand.

For Non-BBW posters: This is a public but protected board much the way the Erotic Weight Gain and FA/FFA are protected. Non-bbw posters who venture here should take care to provide postive and non-disruptive posts.

Compliments: They're usually a good thing, but we ask that the opposite sex refrain from complimenting any photos here. If we want to be admired, we'll post our pics on one of the other boards. Thank you for understanding that. And if you don't, just take our word for it that it's important to a number of our community members.

If a BBW starts a thread asking specifically for BBW input, DO NOT comment in the thread. Doing so will be considered disruptive, and will result in infractions and/or a possible loss of some or all posting privileges for 
BBW board.

The following topics will be considered explicitly disruptive:

-Sexually inappropriate/disrespectful comments.
-Misogynistic (woman hating) or misandrynistic (man hating) comments from any poster.


FA/FFA Forum Guidelines 

Why the FA/FFA Forum? 

BBWs/BHMs and FAs/FFAs have a lot to learn from each other, and do so in a number of Dimensions forums. However, there remain areas of discussion where FAs/FFAs can especially benefit from the shared experience of other FAs/FFAs. 

Some of these areas tend to be repetitive for the journey of many FAs/FFAs; it therefore follows that serious threads relating to that journey be grouped in an accessible fashion. 

Such topics include (but are not limited to):

 Closet Issues (How to make the first steps? How to deal with friend & family reactions? Etc.) 

 The discussion (i.e. civil and respectful discourse) of FA/FFA issues

General Forum Principles and Conduct 

The focus of this forum is on the experience of being an FA/FFA. Threads or discussions that begin off topic (or meander into subject areas outside of this FA-focused remit) are liable to be edited or closed. 

Threads whose OP fit within the scope of the forum will not be moved from the FA/FFA forum into other forums. If a discussion is likely to be inappropriate for this forum, please consider starting it on another board. If you are unsure, please contact a mod before posting.

This forum is intended to be serious and civil, dedicated to helping male and female FAs with real life issues. In general, the hope is that discussion is kept free  flowing, mutually supportive and positive.

Forum Rules 

The defining commonality amongst all FA and FFAs is their physical aesthetic for a fat partner. Correspondingly, the abstract discussion of personal views on fat sexuality/fat sex is absolutely fine (where contextually appropriate) on this forum. 

However, the following types of discussion are not permitted;
Sexual discussion containing individual identities other than your own. Whether the person in question is a board member or not, their privacy must be respected.
Excessively lewd, crude or distasteful objectification of people. For instance, saying you like a particular trait is fine but it does not require one to trash all those who do not have that trait in order to make the point. Keep things respectful.

Furthermore, on a more general note, the following behaviors are not permitted in line with general Dimensions rules;
Misogynistic (woman hating) or misandrynistic (man hating) comments from any poster.
Bashing or disparaging of any individual or group.
If rules are transgressed, warnings or infractions (and even banning in extreme circumstances) may take place. These transgressions form a permanent record across all forums and are taken into account each time a transgression is identified. 

How the FA/FFA Forum Relates to Other Forums on Dimensions

The focus of the FA/FFA forum is specific to its intended purpose of providing a place for FAs to help each other out and discuss FA issues. As is the case with forums such as the Main Board or Lounge, it is bound by the general Dimensions rules. Like other special interest forums it has its own additional rules, focus and goals. These are all internally derived which means that it is not relationally bound to other forums with different rules, foci and goals. General Dimensions rules apply to the majority of general and special interest areas. However, it should not be presumed that the application of forum-specific rules in other forums will lead to an equivalent application of those rules in this forum. The FA/FFA forum will only be moderated in line with the rules stated in this post.

On the Participation of Non FA/FFAs

The focus of this forum is the discussion of FA/FFA issues, but this in no way precludes participation by interested non-FAs/FFAs. The forum is open for all to view and positive or supportive comments from non-FAs are welcomed. However, as the forum is a protected space for FAs/FFAs, any non-FA/FFAs making negative, disruptive or belittling posts should accordingly expect to see those posts removed or moderated.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> I appreciate that, CB, and the fact that you would be okay with a re-visitation of the rules, but I wonder why you posted in this thread, where the OP clearly asked for input from BBWs, if you have such close familiarity with the rules. Did you not know the rules at the time, and post in ignorance? Or did you willfully disregard them? You certainly weren't the only man with a Y chromosome to post in that thread, but you're the only one posting in *this* thread.
> 
> I was just wondering what you thought about that.



The OP of that thread said this exactly 


> *All advice/anecdotes/empathy welcome*, although I am primarily looking for responses from women who may have been in a similar situation. I thank you.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2012)

Current Posts
If you feel a post is out of line, rude, offensive or in violation of a forum guideline please report it. When reporting the post don't assume that the moderator/s will automatically see the same offensive or know any back story to the issue. You will need to submit the reason you are reporting in enough detail to make sure we understand.

Necro-Reporting
If you find something months or years old that is heavily entrenched in a thread please do not report that. It is not possible to clean up past issues, it is best to just move forward. If you feel is is to a level it should be handled, send a message to the board moderator, and the team can see what can be done. 


Regards

EP-Mod - Trying to read each and every post in all the boards.......not always possible but being human means stumbling every now and again


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> So your point is that I, and generically all male posters, should go well above and beyond the intent of the posted rules.



No...to put it plainly, I guess my point is that I don't get why you generically, and all male posters want so badly to be someplace that a handful of women just told you they may not want you to be.

I do sense a sea change here at the BBW board. I'm not a mod, I don't want to be a mod (*shudder*), and I'm not trying to draft any legislation. But sometimes, it's just a drag to see a sausage party.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> The OP of that thread said this exactly



Oh, okay. I was responding to this part, where she said:



> So, lovely (ss)bbws of Dims - HELP! I think I'm gonna have to be the ideas person and have alternatives at hand when he realises some of his usual tricks won't work.



I was planning on responding but since I'm not a SSBBW, I decided to defer to my more plush sisters to share their experiences. I didn't report it at the time because, well, I don't often report posts unless they're egregiously rude. But it made me wonder, is all.

As much as I love the men, I do feel less comfortable posting here knowing that men are reading, and posting in response. Fortunately for me, I have other outlets for issues that I need to discuss with other women. But many of the women here don't. I think their need for a presumably "safe"(ish) space to post trumps the guys' need to weigh in. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> As much as I love the men, I do feel less comfortable posting here knowing that men are reading, and posting in response. Fortunately for me, I have other outlets for issues that I need to discuss with other women. But many of the women here don't. I think their need for a presumably "safe"(ish) space to post trumps the guys' need to weigh in.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.



Agreed. I've personally always thought there should be a private board for BBWs (similar to the SSBBW board but for all BBWs.)


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jes said:


> But sometimes, it's just a drag to see a sausage party.



Quoted for truth.

-Rusty
(... packs up his worn-out welcome and departs.)


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 21, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> -Rusty
> (... packs up his worn-out welcome and departs.)




leave us the sausage, please


----------

